# Shimano compatible 10 speed chainset wanted



## RoubaixCube (26 Nov 2020)

As the title states, Im on the market for a 10 speed compatible chainset 172.5mm

My Triban kept throwing the chain as many as three times in one hour and Ive been told by my LBS and another independent bike mechanic that throwing the chain is because the chainset is worn. The independent bike mechanic also told me the set up is perfectly fine but the chainset has worn to such a state that it throws the chain and no amount of front derailleur fettling is going to fix it.

Advised me that replacing the chainset with a Shimano or new chainset would fix the issue. I have eyed up a Tiagra 4700 for just under £80 but i thought i'd shop around and see if anyone has anything to offer that is surplus to requirements before i buy

:edit:

also forgot to add - 50/34T


----------



## Sharky (26 Nov 2020)

You only need to change the chainring, not the whole crankset


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2020)

Look out for a used Ultegra 6600


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Nov 2020)

Sharky said:


> You only need to change the chainring, not the whole crankset



Be that as it may, I still want to upgrade it. Decathlon used offbrand BB's and Chainsets and i already have a BB thats been sitting on the shelf for god knows how long so i'd like it to be a complete swap.



Gunk said:


> Look out for a used Ultegra 6600



Thanks. I'll check ebay


----------



## JohnHughes307 (26 Nov 2020)

You might Evan only need to swap one, depending on how you ride - if both chainrings are worn, fair enough but a lot of us spend far more time in one ring than the other. Spa do all sorts of individual chainrings.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (26 Nov 2020)

JohnHughes307 said:


> You might Evan only need to swap one, depending on how you ride - if both chainrings are worn, fair enough but a lot of us spend far more time in one ring than the other. Spa do all sorts of individual chainrings.


Sorry crossed in the post. If you want to upgrade anyway, then fair enough😁


----------



## davidphilips (27 Nov 2020)

Ebay is a great place to look, know i have bought a lot of used chainsets for less than the price of new chainrings, only other bit of advice i would offer if buying Shimano take Gunks advice and buy 6600 if going ultegra, Just my view but avoid the newer type of bonded chainsets not only are the chainrings very expensive but the bonding can cause issues (easy to fix but takes overnight to set)


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Nov 2020)

Can't find a good 6600. But I am eyeing a really nice 6700 ultegra


----------



## davidphilips (27 Nov 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Can't find a good 6600. But I am eyeing a really nice 6700 ultegra



Up to yourself but know i try and avoid the hollow chainrings and chainsets.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2020)

What size cassette are you looking for as part of the chainset?


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> What size cassette are you looking for as part of the chainset?



Not looking for casettes. Keeping my 11-32 which was changed about a year or so ago


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Not looking for casettes. Keeping my 11-32 which was changed about a year or so ago



Confused then as you said chainset which includes a cassette.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Confused then as you said chainset which includes a cassette.



some people call them cranksets - some people call them chainsets.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Nov 2020)

you might also need to change your Bottom bracket if you buy a new crankset that isn't compatible with your current bottom bracket


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Nov 2020)

T4tomo said:


> you might also need to change your Bottom bracket if you buy a new crankset that isn't compatible with your current bottom bracket



I have a BB-R60 waiting (it cost me like £11 or 12 about a year or so ago..) Been meaning to get ride of the off brand Decathlon BB for a while now too, Just never got around to it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Nov 2020)

Well, Im currently looking at these two. a lot of 'drive side only' listings coming up and the cranks seem to cost more than the asking price of the drive only unit itself.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...et-10-Speed-Chainset-50-34-172-5/264946898541

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...-FC-5750-50-34T-172-5-Cranks-New/324387060804


----------



## Gunk (28 Nov 2020)

You should be able to pick up a perfect 6600 crankset for about £50


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> You should be able to pick up a perfect 6600 crankset for about £50



Im looking but all i can find are pretty beaten up ones.


----------



## Gunk (28 Nov 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Im looking but all i can find are pretty beaten up ones.



You have to keep looking, they pop up regularly


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Nov 2020)

Well. I ended up losing both those auctions and ive been watching so many auctions come and go and done so many searches for cranksets in the past week that its giving me really bad anxiety thinking i'll never be able to pick up a replacement on the cheap. So rather than deepening my anxiety ive just gone ahead and ordered a Tiagra 4700 off amazon.

There probably will be a small weight penalty but i cant deal with this dark cloud hanging over my head anymore. its for an all-weather bike anyway. Putting a 105 or Ultegra on it would have been nice if the price was right but this bike is going to get thrashed so its not really the end of the world.

I originally didnt want to pay over £60 for the 6750 ultegra part so i lost that auction. Then i increased my budget for the 105 but got outbid by someone who apparently wanted it more than i did because I had it at £120 then he sniped me for £140 at the last few seconds and i was still working up through the bids because i didnt want to go a quid over and before i knew it, the auction had ended.

Im sure it will shift just as well if not better than the Pro Wheel Ounce 721 that its replacing.

Though Im surprised that nobody here had some spare parts lying around that i could buy 

(and if we're talking about looks - It looks like the same crankset on my cube anyway which is a 6800 Ultegra)


----------



## DCLane (30 Nov 2020)

@RoubaixCube eBay prices have gone daft this year. Bidders are paying more than retail at times.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> @RoubaixCube eBay prices have gone daft this year. Bidders are paying more than retail at times.



I was also looking at this 5750 too.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHIMANO-105-FC-5750-HOLLOWTECH-BICYCLE-CRANKSET-172-5-mm/274567369747

brand spanking new which is nice but £145 is really pushing my budget to be fair. Ive tried to make an offer but he seems to have added some sort of reserve price which coincidently seems to be the same as his asking price. so even my offer of £130 was auto rejected instantly.

I figured that if i was willing to pay £120 in the previous auction that i had lost then id squeeze another £10 *rather reluctantly* but no...

The 6600 Ultegra in my post at the of the page sold for £92. Im a little sad i didnt push harder for that. but my understanding is that the 5750 auction that i had just lost would have sold for around the same had I not been there bidding for it. I didnt make it easy for the other bidder but he was willing to throw money at it.


So i paid £75 for the FC-4700 off amazon.


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2020)

Why not use an 11 speed one? I run an Ultegra 6800 on my 10 speed Wilier. It'd probably be cheaper.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Dec 2020)

i thought they weren't cross compatible 

Spacing is different and all that


----------



## Gunk (1 Dec 2020)

I paid less than £60 for a good 6600 earlier this year, prices must have increased or I was lucky


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> i thought they weren't cross compatible
> 
> Spacing is different and all that



The rear derailleur isn't but the crankset works fine.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> The rear derailleur isn't but the crankset works fine.



I'll keep this in mind for future reference. anyhoo! I had a good look for 11spd cranksets and the Tiagra still works out cheaper. There are some auctions that are ending in 3-5 days but im not prepared to wait or deal with ebay anymore after being on it for a week already. Im sure the bidding will go through the roof. I just want the bike fixed up and ready to go before any crazy last minute Christmas rush at my LBS for repairs and servicing.

If prices drop to a more acceptable level in the new year then maybe i'll have another go at it. Though im probably more inclined to sell the bike and get a fancier one as that was originally the plan some years ago.... I like how the 540 rides though.

Even ChainReactionCycles are charging £72 for an 8sp Claris R2000 chainset...


Thank you all for your feedback and i'll be sure to let you know how i get along when ive got some miles on it. (amazon says delivery should be this saturday)


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Dec 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> I have a BB-R60 waiting (it cost me like £11 or 12 about a year or so ago..) Been meaning to get ride of the off brand Decathlon BB for a while now too, Just never got around to it.


Is this "offbrand" BB causing any issues?
Any problems with it?
Has it been mocked on rides?
If it's working I'd keep it.
I had the idea that some "offbrand" decathlon bits were actually shimano.

How will the new chainset be an "upgrade"?

I'd be inclined to just figure out whether it's only one chainring which is the problem and if so just change this.

For the future, whatever crankset you end up with I'd buy spare chainrings when you can get them cheap and stock up.
May be possible with 10 speed as folk race to higher numbers of rear sprockets.
I picked up loads of 8 and 9 speed chainrings for very good prices when they were falling out of favour.

And if you like the ride of the 540 as you say, keep it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Is this "offbrand" BB causing any issues?
> Any problems with it?
> Has it been mocked on rides?
> If it's working I'd keep it.
> ...



well Initially, I had hoped to be able to '_upgrade_' but thats not going to happen due to the crazy prices. The offbrand BB swap idea came as part of the chain/crankset swap though it hasnt given me any problems per se~ apart from occasional clicking. I Just thought I would throw in the new one along with the new 4700 when it arrives as it wasnt doing anything anyway.

But its another Chinese made ProWheel part. Decathlon have never listed any model numbers for it apart from it being a "ProWheel External"

Ive not touched anything on the drivetrain apart from a new chain and cassette. Bike has been ridden regularly since 2016 when i got it so i thought why not.

i'll be sure to source and keep a few 34T chainrings for future use.


::EDIT::

The term i was looking for at the time was '_parity_'. Shimano BB for a shimano crank/chainset.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Dec 2020)

good call on keeping the bike.

I'm maybe a bit old fashioned but I think the frame, its feel and geometry are the most important part/core of a good bike.

It can then just be maintained and fine tuned.

So things just get better.

The BB shouldn't be clicking of course though.

What sort (type, not manufacturer) is it?


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> good call on keeping the bike.
> 
> I'm maybe a bit old fashioned but I think the frame, its feel and geometry are the most important part/core of a good bike.
> 
> ...



I think i like the ride because im right on the edge of having the wrong frame for my height though it fits albeit my toes occasionally touch the front wheel if i turn too sharply. But I like the more racier seating position compared to my cube which is more upright (or maybe too upright for my tastes now). The Triban just feels better when going fast or _faster_ i should say. lm also not as stretched out as i am on the cube and this gives me the most comfort to the point where i wonder if the frame on my cube is too big for me.  Come to think of it. I probably bought the Triban in 2015 not 2016. 2016 was the year i purchased my cube.

as for what sort of BB it is, Specs list it as 'external threaded' so i know BB-R60 will work


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Dec 2020)

Well....The Triban is back from the LBS after the FC-4700 and BB swap. Unfortunately theyve misplaced the old parts that i told them to keep hold of for me in the box i provided. Waiting for a phone call from the mechanic that did the work to see if he's managed to find them.

knocked £10 off the final bill for the trouble. The new chainset does look really nice though. Definitely not as ugly as the original. Maybe a placebo affect but the bike does seem a little lighter. One of the reasons why i wanted to keep the old chainset was to put it on the scales. ProWheel never listed the actual weight for it or their BB

Looking forward to going out on it later and seeing if the shifting has changed.


----------



## Gunk (9 Dec 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Well....The Triban is back from the LBS after the FC-4700 and BB swap. Unfortunately theyve misplaced the old parts that i told them to keep hold of for me in the box i provided. Waiting for a phone call from the mechanic that did the work to see if he's managed to find them.



this exactly why you should do it yourself


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> this exactly why you should do it yourself



I dont have the tools for it. Though I should really learn... To add more insult to injury, when i went out for a test ride earlier, the ride only lasted 4mins. Whoever at the shop worked on my bike not only misplaced my old parts but they also didnt have the front derailleur set back up correctly and it did not shift up because too much slack in the cable and i cant fix that myself as i dont have the tools.

My fault for not checking before i left the shop earlier today. Though ive had a lot of work done by these folks over the years and this is the first time i've had a _real _issue with them.

They keep training up these new people who either arent very organised, hate the job or just incredibly lazy. The bike is in a rideable condition but why would i want to take it home in such a condition where i cant use half the gears? 

Im really confused by that... I didnt get a phone call from them earlier either so i guess the parts are as good as gone.

Maybe its time i look for other repair shops in my area.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Dec 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> too much slack in the cable and I can't fix that myself as I don't have the tools


You are surely carrying this tool (an allen key) on every ride.


----------

